# Look At This Great Drawing I Found!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I was just on Google Images and to tell you the truth, I really don't understand why I just decided to go and look at pictures that I have seen before. But I have seen this 

Link: http://siefl.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Lan-139429765

And this is the picture if you dont want to go to the link:


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha thats great! Betta-mermaid :-D

I was on DeviantArt the other day and looked up 'betta' under most popular. This was definitely my favourite result


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats really nice! If that a "Drawing"?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

The second one is very Mucha style. I love Mucha, I love bettas. Win-Win. I swear I've seen the first one as well.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I quite like that style art too...Wonder how hard it is to do.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Not too hard but it takes patience and a good eye. Many steps to follow and a very clean style.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> I quite like that style art too...Wonder how hard it is to do.


Im sure it is extremely hard because you would have to get every detail in there. Great colors too!

-BL2033


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I found this pretty pic.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Totally lots of patience haha. Hmm...I don't have much of that when it comes to art sometimes LMFAO.
This is the *best* betta picture I've ever done haha. This is from two days ago


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow Lalaleyla, thats great! I love the different layers of colour!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Totally lots of patience haha. Hmm...I don't have much of that when it comes to art sometimes LMFAO.
> This is the *best* betta picture I've ever done haha. This is from two days ago


Wow that's a great picture!! I do a little art myself, though I dont have any pictures up. (I dont think i do)

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha thanks!  What kinda art do you do? I'm usually all about the dragons and horses.
Here's my DeviantArt gallery if you wanna see some of my other crap haha. http://dragonhound.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh I do dragons and I also do bettas and somtimes characters. I did appa from Avatar: The last airbender. That used to be one of my favorite show!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha appa is awesome! My bro and I used to watch that show alot


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha appa is awesome! My bro and I used to watch that show alot


*guilty pleasure*(I likeToph as the favorite)

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol weird, I don't remember him XD I got into the show kinda late after my bro had been watching it forever and only remember a couple characters haha. to me, the brother and sister were the most memorable, their humor was awesome XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Lol weird, I don't remember him XD I got into the show kinda late after my bro had been watching it forever and only remember a couple characters haha. to me, the brother and sister were the most memorable, their humor was awesome XD


Uhmmm...well "Toph" is a girl and she is part of the 4 main characters. She is the one that does the earth bending. Lol

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

OH LMFAO! My bad. Awkward hahaha. For some reason I only remember the siblings and the airbender haha. And appa of course. How could someone forget a flying buffalo?! haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> OH LMFAO! My bad. Awkward hahaha. For some reason I only remember the siblings and the airbender haha. And appa of course. How could someone forget a flying buffalo?! haha


And MoMo the flying lemur.

How are the Rescues doing?

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

those drawings are pretty =] i weish i could draw like that


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG momo!! HAha funny little lemur <3

Both the rescues are doin great  Peekaboo the yellow/black CT female has taken a liking to the PK, which is odd, she doesn't usually pay attention to boys LOL. 
And Mr.buzzcut is super stoked everytime someone walks by and gets super excited lol.
Thanks!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

This is my favorite piece of betta art I have ever seen- and its a tattoo! Im not too big on tattoos _buuuut _if I _were _to get one of choice it would be this-no doubt


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOWWOWWOW! Thats truly beautiful  Love it!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The only betta art I have is in my avi. It is meh to me, even though I love drawing fish. I am not very good with bettas.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> OMG momo!! HAha funny little lemur <3
> 
> Both the rescues are doin great  Peekaboo the yellow/black CT female has taken a liking to the PK, which is odd, she doesn't usually pay attention to boys LOL.
> And Mr.buzzcut is super stoked everytime someone walks by and gets super excited lol.
> Thanks!


That sounds like they love their new home. And MR Buzzcut is happy because he thinks it feeding time.

-BL2033


----------

